
Official: Russian-owned company attempted Ohio election hack - PretzelFisch
https://apnews.com/6518b9a986f640c4899a979bbc48390b
======
deogeo
> LaRose said Ohio’s election results are safe because neither the election
> machines nor the ballot counters the state uses are connected to the
> internet.

Neither were Iranian centrifuges, and yet:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stuxnet](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stuxnet)

